# Opinions on the ESV Study Bible?



## Beezer (Mar 3, 2018)

Greetings,

I was considering purchasing an ESV Study Bible as a birthday gift and was curious to learn people's thoughts on the included study notes. I'm not concerned about views on the translation itself just the included commentary and study aids.

Thanks in advance to any informed opinions provided!


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 3, 2018)

Beezer said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was considering purchasing an ESV Study Bible as a birthday gift and was curious to learn people's thoughts on the included study notes. I'm not concerned about views on the translation itself just the included commentary and study aids.
> 
> Thanks in advance to any informed opinions provided!


I have used and enjoy my Esv SB since it first came out, as the notes and articles would seem to me to be written in a reformed baptist flavored position. the only real quibbles had with it was concerning the viewpoints regarding Genesis account, as it allows for both Young earth/Old earth, and also Universal and local flood options. The other issue was seems to be allow too much for some gifts to be still operating for today. Other than those 2 issues, really good Bible.
I have read that the SB for Presbyterian reformed would be the Dr Sproul Reformation one, the Esv SB for reformed baptists, and the Zondervan Niv Study Bible for Conservative Christians.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 3, 2018)

My co-worker just bought one last week. I can't comment on the study notes but what I will say is that the map placements seemed really convenient and there is a lot of color in the overall text which surprised me. Christianbook website has a big sale online still I think just as an fyi.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> I have used and enjoy my Esv SB since it first came out, as the notes and articles would seem to me to be written in a reformed baptist flavored position. the only real quibbles had with it was concerning the viewpoints regarding Genesis account, as it allows for both Young earth/Old earth, and also Universal and local flood options. The other issue was seems to be allow too much for some gifts to be still operating for today. Other than those 2 issues, really good Bible.
> I have read that the SB for Presbyterian reformed would be the Dr Sproul Reformation one, the Esv SB for reformed baptists, and the Zondervan Niv Study Bible for Conservative Christians.


I'm a reformed baptist and I absolutley treasure the RSB (as my profile picture indicates ha). But then again, I'm very partial to RC Sproul to begin with. The RSB is such a tremendous blessing. ☺


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 3, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> I'm a reformed baptist and I absolutley treasure the RSB (as my profile picture indicates ha). But then again, I'm very partial to RC Sproul to begin with. The RSB is such a tremendous blessing. ☺


It is indeed a fine SB, and the Esv SB contributors though seemed to be more in the Baptist flavoring as regarding Covenant theology.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't claim to be an expert on Reformed theology, or on the notes contained in the ESV SB, but I have a copy and refer to it from time to time, as I do with all of the SBs I have. I've read that the ESV SB is highly regarded by some who are experts on RT and aside from it being huge and heavy it is very well constructed. Speaking of the old calfskin edition.
The Reformation Heritage King James Study Bible is one of my favorite resources and the notes are certainly are from a Reformed perspective. I had a copy of RC Sproul's SB, and gifted it to a friend. The notes in the RHKJV SB are more comprehensive in my opinion. 
An even bigger brick, with great notes, AFAIC, is The Zondervan NIV SB edited by D.A. Carson. If you can get a copy the old Spirit of the Reformation NIV SB has great notes as well. Because of their size with all of these I basically only use them to refer to notes on specific verses/chapters or topics. I do my reading and study out of text or reference editions for ease of handling.


----------



## Beezer (Mar 3, 2018)

Do any of the notes contain the "eternal subordination of the son" controversy that Grudem and others got entangled in back in 2016?


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 3, 2018)

Beezer said:


> Do any of the notes contain the "eternal subordination of the son" controversy that Grudem and others got entangled in back in 2016?


I cannot say, but I doubt that it is discussed as the controversy unfolded, the editions being earlier. TBH, I somehow missed that controversy at the time even though it was discussed on PB here. Now I have a lot of reading to do ! Post # 4 gives a good overview I think but the whole thread is really informative.


----------



## RBachman (Mar 3, 2018)

I just got the Crossway ESV SB. I have the Reformation SB but in the NKJV. I have grown to dislike the NKJV, and much prefer the ESV, and only recently learned it is largely the RSV which I have always like despite the National Coucil of Churches taint. 
The ESV SB is very awkward to use. The leather is nice but too thin. So the massive book is as floppy as a banana peal. You can only use it on a table, so don’t think you’ll be taking it to church. 
The notes are ok so far, not as pithy as the Reformation SB. But I will know better once I’ve been through the whole BBle. The maps, as noted, are fantastic. The font sizes are a bit small. The paper is opaque and the text readable. But the paper feels so thin that I’m having to turn pages very gingerly. Even with care I have already had some get folded.
On the whole I regret buying a nice leather edition. It would be better in hardback, easier to use and cheaper. But if you go that route buy the Reformation SB in hardback - the notes and content are really useful. 
I bought the ESV SB because it looked like a superior construction to the Reformation SB Leather edition (which is not very good and is already coming apart).
You may want to look into a regular whole Bible commentary and use it with your regular daily carry Bible. 
I am sure this Board has a good list of candidate commentaries, or will generate one if asked.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 3, 2018)

RBachman said:


> I just got the Crossway ESV SB. I have the Reformation SB but in the NKJV. I have grown to dislike the NKJV, and much prefer the ESV, and only recently learned it is largely the RSV which I have always like despite the National Coucil of Churches taint.
> The ESV SB is very awkward to use. The leather is nice but too thin. So the massive book is as floppy as a banana peal. You can only use it on a table, so don’t think you’ll be taking it to church.
> The notes are ok so far, not as pithy as the Reformation SB. But I will know better once I’ve been through the whole BBle. The maps, as noted, are fantastic. The font sizes are a bit small. The paper is opaque and the text readable. But the paper feels so thin that I’m having to turn pages very gingerly. Even with care I have already had some get folded.
> On the whole I regret buying a nice leather edition. It would be better in hardback, easier to use and cheaper. But if you go that route buy the Reformation SB in hardback - the notes and content are really useful.
> ...


This is a very informative post, thank you for this. I second the reccomendation on a RSB (ESV) hardback. Only one word of caution; the RSB hardback for whatever reason is very prone to showing oil from fingerprints. Other than that, it's 5 stars all around. I have the crimson color hardback. It lays flat on the lap and is a gem. The oil marks drive me a bit mad though.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 3, 2018)

One of my two *go-to* Study Bibles. I have this one on my desk and the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (which is at its foundation very similar to the Sproul, but it is different, and I much actually prefer the SRSB to the Sproul). Anyways, there are times in the ESV SB that I don't agree with what's in the notes, but it's pretty few and far between.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry to hijack the thread here for a moment, but are there any NASB study Bibles other than the MacArthur? Thanks. 

As far as the ESV SB goes, I've heard it said by a man whom I esteem and trust greatly, that the notes are fairly down the middle of historic Christian orthodoxy. You probably won't agree with all of the material, but, generally speaking, it is solid all the way through.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 4, 2018)

The ESV Study Bible has excellent content in the notes and articles. There's a ton of material, which does make it bulky, but if you like the idea of much content it's a very solid choice.

I haven't noticed anything regarding eternal subordination of the Son. Grudem is one of the contributors to the notes on Luke, but I wouldn't think that topic is likely to come up in notes on Luke. Certainly, I haven't run across it.

All in all, it's a very good study Bible, Calvinist-friendly, exceedingly thorough.


----------



## Beezer (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. Very helpful! Much appreciated.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread here for a moment, but are there any NASB study Bibles other than the MacArthur? Thanks.



I have this study Bible in KJV that is also available in NASB: https://www.amazon.com/Hebrew-Greek...7504/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1520169230&sr=8-7

I like it because it has a good percentage of the words available to look up in Strong's dictionary in the back. I mainly use this feature. It also has some notes on particular translations or doctrines that are difficult here and there, but it's very focused on textual translation. It comes from a non-Reformed Baptist perspective, but the sparse notes are usually helpful.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 4, 2018)

I've written a review comparing the ESV Study Bible with the Reformation Study Bible.  You can find it here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Beezer (Mar 4, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> I've written a review comparing the ESV Study Bible with the Reformation Study Bible.  You can find it here.



Outstanding review! Thanks for linking to it. Very informative.


----------



## RBachman (Mar 4, 2018)

Jake said:


> I have this study Bible in KJV that is also available in NASB: https://www.amazon.com/Hebrew-Greek...7504/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1520169230&sr=8-7
> 
> I have this Bible in NASB. I don't use it anymore now after many years of studying Greek and Hebrew, but it was helpful way back when I wanted to drill into the translation a bit. It is not an SB though, it is solely for dealing with english word choices - tying them back to the original languages. Interestingly I remember finding that the NASB really was pretty literal when you start to research the words in this way.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 4, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread here for a moment, but are there any NASB study Bibles other than the MacArthur? Thanks. .



The past two years or so I've mainly used KJV but before that NASB was my workhorse. My wife now uses my old NASB study bible by Zondervan. We both like it.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 4, 2018)

All of this talk of the ESV SB broke me down; ordered a hardcover personal sized this evening (40 percent off right now online). Though I'm more than content with my RSB, the online component alone is seemingly worth the price of admission. Also, I like maps, a lot.

Today is my birthday and I was gifted a little bit of money and thought this will be a sound investment. ☺


----------



## Beezer (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy birthday David! Once you get a chance to get acquainted with it please do report back on your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 4, 2018)

Beezer said:


> Happy birthday David! Once you get a chance to get acquainted with it please do report back on your thoughts.


Thank you and absolutley, will do brother.


----------



## RBachman (Mar 4, 2018)

Give Beezer the review, I just want some cake!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Mar 4, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> Today is my birthday and I was gifted a little bit of money and thought this will be a sound investment.



Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 4, 2018)

Edward said:


> Happy Birthday.


Thank you brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2018)

Beezer said:


> Do any of the notes contain the "eternal subordination of the son" controversy that Grudem and others got entangled in back in 2016?



I am far from expert on this issue. However, here is an article that attracted some attention on this very point in 2016:

https://adaughterofthereformation.w...rdination-of-the-son-and-the-esv-study-bible/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 5, 2018)

RBachman said:


> I just got the Crossway ESV SB. I have the Reformation SB but in the NKJV. I have grown to dislike the NKJV, and much prefer the ESV, and only recently learned it is largely the RSV which I have always like despite the National Coucil of Churches taint.
> The ESV SB is very awkward to use. The leather is nice but too thin. So the massive book is as floppy as a banana peal. You can only use it on a table, so don’t think you’ll be taking it to church.
> The notes are ok so far, not as pithy as the Reformation SB. But I will know better once I’ve been through the whole BBle. The maps, as noted, are fantastic. The font sizes are a bit small. The paper is opaque and the text readable. But the paper feels so thin that I’m having to turn pages very gingerly. Even with care I have already had some get folded.
> On the whole I regret buying a nice leather edition. It would be better in hardback, easier to use and cheaper. But if you go that route buy the Reformation SB in hardback - the notes and content are really useful.
> ...


Mine is bound in the fake leather, leatherlike I think they call it, and so far seems to be holding together well.
The book introductions are very extensive, as are the articles contained within it.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 5, 2018)

ZackF said:


> The past two years or so I've mainly used KJV but before that NASB was my workhorse. My wife now uses my old NASB study bible by Zondervan. We both like it.


That would be the older niv study notes adopted to the NASB, correct?


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 5, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> I've written a review comparing the ESV Study Bible with the Reformation Study Bible.  You can find it here.


It seems that both of those SB would fit the bill of being solid Calvinistic SB for use, and the most important deciding factor would be in which Bible translation one preferred.
I like the Esv better than the new Niv, and also like the single column style, and the print type seems smaller in the Niv one.


----------



## Santos (Mar 5, 2018)

My wife bought me a Reformation Study Bible for a sweetheart gift and I love it! The notes are great. And the topical information is fantastic. Not to mention the pages have a beautiful quality to them and it containts all of the major Reformed Creeds,Confessions and Catechisms. Plus a ton of online resources come with each purchase.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks to this thread I have recently pulled out my ESV Study Bible again. I have never used it to its full potential; perhaps this time around I shall.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 5, 2018)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I am far from expert on this issue. However, here is an article that attracted some attention on this very point in 2016:
> 
> https://adaughterofthereformation.w...rdination-of-the-son-and-the-esv-study-bible/


See also:

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...of-the-son-debate-where-are-things-now.92059/


----------



## ZackF (Mar 5, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> That would be the older niv study notes adopted to the NASB, correct?


Yes


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 5, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thanks to this thread I have recently pulled out my ESV Study Bible again. I have never used it to its full potential; perhaps this time around I shall.


This Bible has been the one used more often by myself since coming over to a more reformed position on theology.


----------

